

Ghostery Starts Messaging Users with “product announcements, promotions” - harisenbon
https://purplebox.ghostery.com/post/1016024835

======
hackuser
According to Ghostery, you can disable this "messaging system".

Still, it's a bit concerning. Ghostery has long walked a fine line, serving
both end users' privacy and advertisers' needs. Their most important asset
might be user trust; nobody has the time a skill to learn what Ghostery's add-
on is really doing. This move seems to suggest they are willing to risk that
trust, as they appear to have no problem converting their privacy add-on into
a private ad network. Users may wonder what's next, and what else is happening
that they don't know about.

Also, does this change violate any Mozilla add-on rules? Users installed this
add-on to limit the effects of advertising (i.e., tracking); using the add-on
to send ads, even if only Ghostery promotions, is a major change.

